# Anyone recovered?



## beatule (Aug 12, 2005)

Hi there!

Just wondered if anyone fully recovered from DP/DR and if yes, how long did it take. I am in absolute turmoil at the moment and don't have any hope..it's been like this for the last 2 years, sometimes better sometimes worse. At the moment don't feeling well at all...it is also maybe because just started a new job, so all stress came back..

Thanks for posting back.
B


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2007)

It really depends on the person I think...some continue to live with it while others get relief.
I haven't had a dr/dp episode in a few weeks. I'd been having them since about 2005 and a few months ago they started to get more intense after I got severely stressed out. They seem to coincide with anxiety for me; when I alleviate my anxiety, I usually alleviate dr/dp for the most part as well.
If you want it to end, my best suggestion is not to get anxious about it. Let the sensation flow naturally and accept it--then your mind won't exaggerate it more than necessary.
Please don't lose hope about it...just think about times when you enjoyed simple pleasures and dwell on those small things that get you through.


----------



## CECIL (Oct 3, 2004)

Yes, there is always a way through (not out), there is always hope.


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

Yes, I have Beatule. Twice. Incidently - I'll haven't ignored you're PM. I'll get back to you as soon as I can.


----------



## beatule (Aug 12, 2005)

junebug said:


> It really depends on the person I think...some continue to live with it while others get relief.
> I haven't had a dr/dp episode in a few weeks. I'd been having them since about 2005 and a few months ago they started to get more intense after I got severely stressed out and broke down. However, they've seem to have really subsided recently, which I think is due to taking time off of everything to relax and treat myself with supplements. They seem to coincide with anxiety for me; when I alleviate my anxiety, I usually alleviate dr/dp for the most part as well.
> If you want it to end, my best suggestion is not to get anxious about it. Let the sensation flow naturally and accept it--then your mind won't exaggerate it more than necessary.
> Please don't lose hope about it...just think about times when you enjoyed simple pleasures and dwell on those small things that get you through.


Thanks junebug, I feel a bit better today mainly because I have decided no to be too much bothered and try to 'let it go', keep myself concentrated at my tasks at work, etc..I know the fear is feeding DP and the only way to get rid of it is to get rid of the fear..


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2007)

CECIL said:


> Yes, there is always a way through (not out), there is always hope.


definately agreed. i don't think dp can be fully escaped for good once the mind state is precieved in such depth. but that doesn't mean you can get much much better. To tell you the truth I wouldn't want to be 100% better. I'd rather be like, 60% better. Just so I can have a grasp on me and my thoughts, rather then my thoughts just flowing like a river without much grasp on them(also probably by a bad memory, can't remember anything), or at times, even failing to think anything at all. But I like being introspective at the same time, just not to much.


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

> To tell you the truth I wouldn't want to be 100% better. I'd rather be like, 60% better.


Why is that?


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2007)

......


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2007)

Martinelv said:


> > To tell you the truth I wouldn't want to be 100% better. I'd rather be like, 60% better.
> 
> 
> Why is that?


Cheap weed.


----------



## Jack30 (Apr 27, 2006)

If Mister Mushrooms did not approach DR/DP from such a pragmatic perspective - i.e., that it is best to accept it in order to overcome it - I would say that he is a complete buffoon. But he does make some valid points.

Nonetheless, he is unlike anyone who posts in this forum. Those of us here can generally trace our DR/DP along one of two (or both) lines: drug-induced DR/DP or anxiety-related DR/DP. And, regardless of the genesis, we were or are all here because of fear.

The fact that Mister Mushrooms advocates drug use and believes his mind is blissfully opened because of it sets him in stark contrast. The fact is, the majority of us with anxiety-induced DR/DP recoil at the thought of further tweaking our minds with drugs. And those who suffer from seemingly drug-induced DR/DP likely want to steer clear of substances, too. (Or, one would be a moron to keep pushing the envelope.) The suffering is too great.

My assertion is that Mister Mushrooms has never experienced DR/DP as most of us know it. Thus, his opinions and feedback are largely moot.


----------



## chris51 (Mar 21, 2005)

I think I am on my way to recovery. I feel DP ALOT less.

The things that helped...........this board, letting go of the fear (of everything) and committing to getting better. (instead of just reading books or reading post, I actually praticed excerises and committed that I was going to feel better.


----------



## jeanie82 (Nov 6, 2006)

Thats great news chris! How long have you suffered for? when you say you "practice exercises"... can you elaborate?


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2007)

......


----------



## comfortably numb (Mar 6, 2006)

Jack30 said:


> If Mister Mushrooms did not approach DR/DP from such a pragmatic perspective - i.e., that it is best to accept it in order to overcome it - I would say that he is a complete buffoon. But he does make some valid points.
> 
> Nonetheless, he is unlike anyone who posts in this forum. Those of us here can generally trace our DR/DP along one of two (or both) lines: drug-induced DR/DP or anxiety-related DR/DP. And, regardless of the genesis, we were or are all here because of fear.
> 
> ...


 Well i have fully recovered from dp/dr. I have been for the past year. But i do like drug's and magic mushroom's is one of them. They never did affect my dp/dr and if anything they helped it. But i rarely had a bad reaction to them. I am the exception instead of the norm on this board though.

I do rather enjoy tweaking my mind although lately it's been opiates instead of psychedelic's. I wasent able to take psychedelic's for a long time because i was on a med that reacted rather badly to them.

To me drug's and dp/dr are to totally different thing's altogether. Dp/dr shut's down your senses where as most drug's open them up. Especially psychedelic's. When i had dp/dr my brain was totally in a fog and i could hardly think but when i was on shroom's i often saw everything in perfect clarity. I dont advocate drug use to anyone with dp/dr though as they could very well mess you up alot more.

Mister mushroom's as you call him is abit out there though. I frigging hated dp/dr and i found nothing pleasant about it. Im more then happy that im 100% recovered.


----------



## CECIL (Oct 3, 2004)

Ok, by "through not out" I meant that you can't beat/kill/destroy/escape DP. You have changed now in a way that is irreversible. But that does NOT mean you are stuck! It means you have to keep changing and healing to become whole again.

The new you that you change into will NOT be the one you were before DP, because you are changed in a way forever. This is a positive thing because the you of the future is much more awesome than the you of the past (Not that there was anything wrong with the you of the past either)


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2007)

CECIL said:


> Ok, by "through not out" I meant that you can't beat/kill/destroy/escape DP. You have changed now in a way that is irreversible. But that does NOT mean you are stuck! It means you have to keep changing and healing to become whole again.
> 
> The new you that you change into will NOT be the one you were before DP, because you are changed in a way forever. This is a positive thing because the you of the future is much more awesome than the you of the past (Not that there was anything wrong with the you of the past either)


I agree that I do feel different after experiencing dr/dp. Although I've recovered for the most part, I feel like I have some "awareness" of sorts that I didn't before.


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2007)

Emulated Puppet}eer said:


> Martinelv said:
> 
> 
> > > To tell you the truth I wouldn't want to be 100% better. I'd rather be like, 60% better.
> ...


LOL!

I stopped smoking weed about 2 weeks ago(not sure if for good) just because I'm tired of being so lazy and stupid and I'm getting tired of the constant intense haziness. But I'll never leave my mushrooms behind!



CECIL said:


> Ok, by "through not out" I meant that you can't beat/kill/destroy/escape DP. You have changed now in a way that is irreversible. But that does NOT mean you are stuck! It means you have to keep changing and healing to become whole again.
> 
> The new you that you change into will NOT be the one you were before DP, because you are changed in a way forever. This is a positive thing because the you of the future is much more awesome than the you of the past (Not that there was anything wrong with the you of the past either)


See, this is what I'm trying to say. Completely agree. Not alot of people here see it this way.

Oh and comfortably numb(love pink floyd by the way), that's odd mushrooms make things clear to you. I could see LSD doing that. But mushrooms are one of the most brain foggiest psychedelics I've ever experienced. How much do you generally eat a time? I think DP first started working it's way into my mind on I guess you could say my first "bad mushroom trip" I had. I remember I was staring at my body, and it started to disappear. I looked at my friends and they all looked 2d (like they were paper cutouts) and they were glowing. I remember being convinced that I was on the verge of waking up in a "true reality". I was convinced my life was a dream and it was my calling to wake up and it was seconds away. I remember walking to my friends car and sitting there flying around in this metal box. Everyone felt fake, I felt fake, anyone and everyone ceased to exist and I was left with just the now and the motions. I can't explain it. But I guess you could call this a "bad trip". I would because I never viewed "reality" like that and it kind of scared me. But hey that's why I respect mushrooms. They take that reality you've been building up ever since you were a baby and chop it down. That's great because you can reprogram. Or it can be a major cursing.

And Jack you can say I don't have DP or have never experienced DP, but I know I have and I know what DP is all about dude. I've learned to accept that theres no true reality and the old "reality" I thought I lived in was chopped down, thus leaving me with a DPd state. I've learned to accept dp for what it is though. *shrugs*


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2007)

......


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2007)

Im still the same person said:


> Psilocybic,
> 
> What are you escaping from?
> 
> G.


I get really shy around girls


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2007)

......


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2007)

Im still the same person said:


> Shit I think every second bloke feels that way.
> Woman: VERY HARD TO UNDERSTAND!
> unpredictable.
> 
> ...


Lol, well it is true I get shy around girls. I meant it in a jokingly manner.


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2007)

......


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2007)

Im still the same person said:


> OH, you mean you were just deflecting my question with humor
> Gotcha!
> 
> G.


Okay then


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2007)

......


----------



## comfortably numb (Mar 6, 2006)

> [quote="Psilocybic Oh and comfortably numb(love pink floyd by the way), that's odd mushrooms make things clear to you. I could see LSD doing that. But mushrooms are one of the most brain foggiest psychedelics I've ever experienced. How much do you generally eat a time? I think DP first started working it's way into my mind on I guess you could say my first "bad mushroom trip" I had. I remember I was staring at my body, and it started to disappear. I looked at my friends and they all looked 2d (like they were paper cutouts) and they were glowing. I remember being convinced that I was on the verge of waking up in a "true reality". I was convinced my life was a dream and it was my calling to wake up and it was seconds away. I remember walking to my friends car and sitting there flying around in this metal box. Everyone felt fake, I felt fake, anyone and everyone ceased to exist and I was left with just the now and the motions. I can't explain it. But I guess you could call this a "bad trip". I would because I never viewed "reality" like that and it kind of scared me. But hey that's why I respect mushrooms. They take that reality you've been building up ever since you were a baby and chop it down. That's great because you can reprogram. Or it can be a major cursing.
> 
> And Jack you can say I don't have DP or have never experienced DP, but I know I have and I know what DP is all about dude. I've learned to accept that theres no true reality and the old "reality" I thought I lived in was chopped down, thus leaving me with a DPd state. I've learned to accept dp for what it is though. *shrugs*


 I usually eat about 100 shroom's at a time. I have no idea how much that is in weight but i would say it's alot. They grow everywhere here so i have no need to buy them.

Shroom's did clear up my dp/dr and brain fog alot and this effect would sometimes last for day's after. Everything always seemed so clear and fresh after a trip.

I once ate over 200 mushroom's in one go. Man that was some trip i was in outer space. It was actually a really good trip even though it was so freaky. I was at a dance for awile and some people had really pale faces and where bleeding from the eyes. They looked like zombies actually. But it was only the people that where giving off bad vibes that looked like this.

I knew it was all a hallucination so it didnt freak me out and it looked really cool. Everybody on the dance floor looked like they where dancing in perfect unison. Oddly enough nobody could really tell i was stoned and i was actually acting perfectly normal. Unlike the stupid drunk's who where acting like moron's . I got out dancing with a few chick's and had a great time of it. I remember being out with this one chick and i was almost transfixed by her beauty. I wanted to tell her this but i couldnt find the right word's and she wasent on drug's anyway so she would have probley thought i was just being weird.


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2007)

comfortably numb said:


> > [quote="Psilocybic Oh and comfortably numb(love pink floyd by the way), that's odd mushrooms make things clear to you. I could see LSD doing that. But mushrooms are one of the most brain foggiest psychedelics I've ever experienced. How much do you generally eat a time? I think DP first started working it's way into my mind on I guess you could say my first "bad mushroom trip" I had. I remember I was staring at my body, and it started to disappear. I looked at my friends and they all looked 2d (like they were paper cutouts) and they were glowing. I remember being convinced that I was on the verge of waking up in a "true reality". I was convinced my life was a dream and it was my calling to wake up and it was seconds away. I remember walking to my friends car and sitting there flying around in this metal box. Everyone felt fake, I felt fake, anyone and everyone ceased to exist and I was left with just the now and the motions. I can't explain it. But I guess you could call this a "bad trip". I would because I never viewed "reality" like that and it kind of scared me. But hey that's why I respect mushrooms. They take that reality you've been building up ever since you were a baby and chop it down. That's great because you can reprogram. Or it can be a major cursing.
> >
> > And Jack you can say I don't have DP or have never experienced DP, but I know I have and I know what DP is all about dude. I've learned to accept that theres no true reality and the old "reality" I thought I lived in was chopped down, thus leaving me with a DPd state. I've learned to accept dp for what it is though. *shrugs*
> 
> ...


100 mushrooms?! WTF!

Do these happen to be dried or fresh...?


----------



## CECIL (Oct 3, 2004)

Lol I envy you being able to just casually pick 100 mushrooms :evil:

They grow close to where I live but the police know about it and are all over the place during season.

I too find it strange that Mushrooms clear up your DP because they make for a very confusing trip for me as well. Still, to each their own, I'm sure we all have a favourite drug


----------



## widescreened (Jun 22, 2005)

For anyone experimenting with drugs, despite what you think about your experience, you will continue being stuck in LA LA land.

This goes for booze abuse as well, and anything else that constitutes an addiction or a short term escape from yourself or reality.


----------



## closetome (Nov 16, 2006)

I've tried mushrooms 3 times and over all I hated them. They are so confusing. I'm through with drugs. They're wack. If I did them now it would be a recipie for disaster anyway cause I have a drug induced psychosis.


----------



## Matt210 (Aug 15, 2004)

Back to the topic at hand...

I also got better. I relapsed after my initial time getting better - and it was even worse than the first time - but over the past 9 months i've been slowing figuring this thing out, and figuring myself out, and pulling myself out of this hell.

I wish I could give solid advice on how it's done. It's about understanding what's happening to you, understanding your mind and your body, understanding why this is happening to you, and understanding that you DO have the power to control it.

But every single one of your has the power to get better.

Matt

P.S. - those of you experimenting with shrooms, i'm going to be blunt and tell you that you are going to either a) relapse if you've recovered, b) stay DP'ed if you are currently DP'ed or c)have some new problem arise. You are playing with fire by doing that stuff - most average every day minds can't handle that - for someone who has experienced an 'altered state of mind' it could be a complete disaster.


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2007)

Matt210 said:


> P.S. - those of you experimenting with shrooms, i'm going to be blunt and tell you that you are going to either a) relapse if you've recovered, b) stay DP'ed if you are currently DP'ed or c)have some new problem arise. You are playing with fire by doing that stuff - most average every day minds can't handle that - for someone who has experienced an 'altered state of mind' it could be a complete disaster.


Agreed


----------



## Pollyanna 3098 (Dec 12, 2006)

Why do you still take drugs if you agree?
Do like the feeling of being disconnected Psilocybic?

3098


----------



## gnarlsbarkley (Jun 28, 2006)

Obviously people that are DP/DRed what advice on how to recover and i remeber being in that position. but when i did start recovering and i felt better, i found it hard to give advice because there was no magic thing that made my DP/DR go away. All i think it was was distracting myself and having a lot of discipline.

like not going on this site too much when i felt bad because its only gunna remind you of DP and make things worst. i know its intresting going on here, but tbh there is no real point on going on here,we all know there's no magic cure and if you look at the people that have recovered the reason they have recovered is through staying well away from thinking and engaging in DP.


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2007)

......


----------



## comfortably numb (Mar 6, 2006)

Psilocybic said:


> 100 mushrooms?! WTF!
> 
> Do these happen to be dried or fresh...?


 Well ive eaten then fresh, dried, powdered up and dried and in tea. Tea is the best and easiest method. Eating 100 fresh shroom's is not an easy thing let me tell you. The trick is the ball them all up and just eat them at once. Chasing them with malox will help keep them down.



> For anyone experimenting with drugs, despite what you think about your experience, you will continue being stuck in LA LA land.
> 
> This goes for booze abuse as well, and anything else that constitutes an addiction or a short term escape from yourself or reality.


 Well i wouldnt exactly call mushroom's a addiction. There basically impossible to get addicted to.

Also i do enjoy having abit of fun altering my consciousness now and again. I wouldnt exactly call it escaping reality it's more just having abit of fun. It's not for everyone and i certainly wouldnt advocate it to anyone but to each their own.


----------



## CECIL (Oct 3, 2004)

You don't take psychedelics every day (Well, unless you are Tim Leary or Terrence McKenna :lol: ), you do them every now and then, have a mind-blowing experience and then learn to integrate your new awareness into your life.


----------



## just breathe (Nov 21, 2005)

I can say that I have recovered, then relapsed, and am mostly recovered again.The first time I had dp it popped up after high school graduation.It was a reaction to a newly discovered latent anxiety.I recovered the first time by forcing myself to hang out with my friends,even when it was uncomfortably weird, and by picking up hobbies.Mostly surfing. I relapsed when I moved to a new town and out of my parents for good. I picked up alot of new toys and consequently alot of new bills....lack of sleep and again a latent anxiety brought me back in.....I have picked up a hobby again(flyfishing) and am open about my symptoms with my girlfriend who tries to help. At this point I go most days w/o an episode, and when they pop up I know the first thing I need to do is immerse myself in something and stop ruminating.....kind of a primitive CBT.anyways I think the key is to busy yourself and try to let it go....the hardest thing(and the best) was :
Thought : I am dreaming,or I am dying.
Counterthought: well I had fun up until this point, so fuck it.....
then I would pick up a book or my rod, or my board and break the thought cycle...
Currently the only drugs I take are Nicotine,alcohol(a drink or 2 on the weekends) and occasional xanax when my anxiety/worry really flares up.....


----------



## chris51 (Mar 21, 2005)

Matt210 said:


> Back to the topic at hand...
> 
> I also got better. I relapsed after my initial time getting better - and it was even worse than the first time - but over the past 9 months i've been slowing figuring this thing out, and figuring myself out, and pulling myself out of this hell.
> 
> ...


and this is exactly what got me better is understanding this thing. Not necessarily controlling it but knowing that it can't control me.


----------



## 17545 (Feb 14, 2007)

Matt210 said:


> P.S. - those of you experimenting with shrooms, i'm going to be blunt and tell you that you are going to either a) relapse if you've recovered,


That's pretty much what happened to me. Gave me an annoying case of HPPD, too. Shrooms, LSD, and pretty much all drugs in general, are NOT for people with DP/DR.


----------

